# MLS Next Expanding in SoCal?



## sascbreakaway83 (Jan 19, 2022)

I’ve heard rumors of MLS next adding more teams in SoCal. Anyone know if there is any truth in that?

and if this is true what does it mean for boys ECNL soccer?


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Jan 19, 2022)

Come to San Diego...

There's all kind of space in Oceanside if you want to build a stadium.


----------



## 66 GTO (Jan 19, 2022)

word is Golden State or LA Force will be moving from ECNL to MLS NEXT


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Jan 20, 2022)

How many are there in SoCal?

Is it:

SD area - Albion SD, City SC, Chula Vista
Murrieta/Temecula - Murrieta Surf SC
LA - Galaxy, LAFC, LA UFA, TFA
Santa Barbara - Santa Barbara SC
OC - Strikers

Am I missing any?


----------



## Dargle (Jan 21, 2022)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> How many are there in SoCal?
> 
> Is it:
> 
> ...


LA Surf
VC Fusion
Nomads


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Jan 31, 2022)

66 GTO said:


> word is Golden State or LA Force will be moving from ECNL to MLS NEXT


I am going to guess that ECNL expands by 1 club to balance out the North and South divisions of the SW conference. If FC Golden State leaves that would maybe mean 2? Purely a guess but am also hearing MLS next expansion happening.


----------



## Dargle (May 3, 2022)

66 GTO said:


> word is Golden State or LA Force will be moving from ECNL to MLS NEXT


It's official









						MLS NEXT adds 8 new clubs for 2022-23 season | MLSSoccer.com
					

Eight newly-admitted clubs will join MLS NEXT for the 2022-23 season, the league announced Tuesday. Two California-based clubs – Sacramento United and FC Golden State Force – will provide a full pathway for youth players, competing in all levels of MLS NEXT competition ranging from U13 to U19...




					www.mlssoccer.com


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 3, 2022)

Dargle said:


> It's official
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for mls next.  Consolidate into one path for boys.


----------



## ToonArmy (May 3, 2022)

Are the So Cal Reds affiliated with Liverpool IA Socal? I see Paul Holohan with Liverpool is a coach or director at So Cal Reds


----------



## galaxydad (May 3, 2022)

Is FCGS Force the same as FCGS or a affiliate?


----------



## Cafu (May 3, 2022)

This past weekend I saw a few games at Silver Lakes between ECNL teams. I saw FCGS U15 lose to SD Surf 1-0 in a game that Surf should have won by 3 or 4 goals. If any team needs to be added to the MLS Next league in SoCal it should be SD Surf since all their teams are in first place in the ECNL Southwest Conference. LAFC is by far the best club in SoCal along with LA Galaxy but I don't think SD Surf is too far behind them.


----------



## NewUser27 (May 4, 2022)

can they delete some teams as well, huge difference from top to bottom. Good luck to the newly added teams.


----------



## Porkchop (May 4, 2022)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> How many are there in SoCal?
> 
> Is it:
> 
> ...


Ventura Fusion ?


----------



## soccersc (May 4, 2022)

Cafu said:


> This past weekend I saw a few games at Silver Lakes between ECNL teams. I saw FCGS U15 lose to SD Surf 1-0 in a game that Surf should have won by 3 or 4 goals. If any team needs to be added to the MLS Next league in SoCal it should be SD Surf since all their teams are in first place in the ECNL Southwest Conference. LAFC is by far the best club in SoCal along with LA Galaxy but I don't think SD Surf is too far behind them.


They would never go to Next, to much invested in ECNL Boys and Girls


----------



## 120497235901835 (May 4, 2022)

Cafu said:


> This past weekend I saw a few games at Silver Lakes between ECNL teams. I saw FCGS U15 lose to SD Surf 1-0 in a game that Surf should have won by 3 or 4 goals. If any team needs to be added to the MLS Next league in SoCal it should be SD Surf since all their teams are in first place in the ECNL Southwest Conference. LAFC is by far the best club in SoCal along with LA Galaxy but I don't think SD Surf is too far behind them.


ECNL is stronger in Socal with the exception of galaxy and lafc


----------



## Dargle (May 4, 2022)

120497235901835 said:


> ECNL is stronger in Socal with the exception of galaxy and lafc


Maybe in San Diego as long as Surf remains ECNL (although Chula Vista has had some strong MLS Next teams in certain age groups), but it's hard to say that in areas farther north.  With Strikers leaving last year for MLS Next and FCGS East leaving this year for MLS Next, that's two of the six former Socal DA clubs that originally went to ECNL who are leaving for MLS Next in just two years.  Not a promising trend.  It also may be no coincidence that the two former DA/ECNL clubs affiliated with pro teams - Strikers (Cal United Strikers) and FCGS (LA Force) - are the ones making the move first.  They may want to be associated with a pro league and their pro affiliated teams may ultimately look to move to MLS Next Pro.  

Now, if you're saying that there are individual ECNL teams better than MLS Next teams, absolutely, probably at every age group. That's particularly true with some of the legacy DA clubs in ECNL. Ideally, the top teams/clubs of ECNL and MLS Next would combine.  That is effectively what is starting to happen with Strikers and FCGS returning.  You also saw a lot of ECNL players try out for MLS Next teams once high school season ended.  Kids tend to seek out whatever is perceived as the best, especially as they get older.


----------



## maestroFRSM (May 4, 2022)

What happened to Pats and Surf?  Were they considering moving to MLS Next?


----------



## maestroFRSM (May 4, 2022)

ToonArmy said:


> Are the So Cal Reds affiliated with Liverpool IA Socal? I see Paul Holohan with Liverpool is a coach or director at So Cal Reds


They share the identical address in Irvine. A way for Liverpool to get a foot in the MLS Next door?


----------



## ToonArmy (May 4, 2022)

maestroFRSM said:


> They share the identical address in Irvine. A way for Liverpool to get a foot in the MLS Next door?


Found out it is Liverpool. MLS sanctioned league doesn't allow international club names to be represented therefore So Cal Reds is the name


----------



## Cafu (May 4, 2022)

Would love to see a league with LAFC, LAG, SD Surf, FCGS, Strikers, Pats, Earthquakes, Sac Republic, Timbers, Sounders, Crossfire and RSL or a tournament with all of them!


----------



## Primetime (May 6, 2022)

soccersc said:


> They would never go to Next, to much invested in ECNL Boys and Girls


Correct .  Gotta Remember ECNL wants Clubs that are fully invested so they're not fans of pulling one side out.   Seems like Pulling out the boys could risk the girls side for some clubs.


----------



## 3leches (May 6, 2022)

ToonArmy said:


> Found out it is Liverpool. MLS sanctioned league doesn't allow international club names to be represented therefore So Cal Reds is the name


Surreal that the coach from liverpool gets fired which results in all the players from two teams following him to play for strikers EA ONLY for liverpool to get MLS next.


----------



## soccersc (May 6, 2022)

3leches said:


> Surreal that the coach from liverpool gets fired which results in all the players from two teams following him to play for strikers EA ONLY for liverpool to get MLS next.


Isn't glub soccer great lol


----------



## 3leches (May 6, 2022)

soccersc said:


> Isn't glub soccer great lol


Hilarious !!! Luckily my friend just stayed and just watched the exodus of all the players.


----------



## soccersc (May 6, 2022)

3leches said:


> Hilarious !!! Luckily my friend just stayed and just watched the exodus of all the players.


I feel like that coach wanted to leave for a while anyway and it doesn't look like MLS wanted to give Liverpool olders, so maybe it was for the better???
I doubt MLS will end up giving them olders next year, I kinda feel like its similar to the old DA, they would give new clubs a couple younger teams and see how they'd do, and if they did well continue to bring in the younger teams....older teams are kinda out of luck


----------



## wind99 (May 9, 2022)

Is FC Golden State East or West moving to MLS Next? Or are both or them moving together?


----------



## galaxydad (May 9, 2022)

Was told it’s a third team- thus FCGS force.


----------



## NewUser27 (May 10, 2022)

if MLS is the top league then they'll roster about 20 of the best kids and make a MLS team.  On the boys side MLS is the top draw.  ECNL started as a girl league and with ECRL on the boys side they just watered it down, having two tiers.  Good Luck to the the new teams, GS has always had decent teams, Liverpool I haven't been impressed with since they started in OC, ridiculous fees, and overpromising everything......


----------



## temecs (May 10, 2022)

sascbreakaway83 said:


> I’ve heard rumors of MLS next adding more teams in SoCal. Anyone know if there is any truth in that?
> 
> and if this is true what does it mean for boys ECNL soccer?


Any word if San Diego Surf or Legends will try to join MLS this upcoming season?


----------



## Carlsbad7 (May 10, 2022)

temecs said:


> Any word if San Diego Surf or Legends will try to join MLS this upcoming season?


I'm sure they're both trying right now.

Problem is ECNL has made it clear that if you go MLS Next you'll lose Girls ECNL.

Eventually something is going to happen. My prediction is that 2-3 top ECNL teams in Socal will break off to go MLS Next. When this happens will they put the girls in GA? Socal? Form some new super élite league? As long as they do it as a group whichever league they play the girls in will become the place to be.

I'm sure the issue with above is that clubs are comfortable with ECNL + like holding all the cards. Which wouldn't be the case if they went to GA (as an example).


----------



## Yak (May 10, 2022)

Cafu said:


> Would love to see a league with LAFC, LAG, SD Surf, FCGS, Strikers, Pats, Earthquakes, Sac Republic, Timbers, Sounders, Crossfire and RSL or a tournament with all of them!


Maybe you could call it the US Development Academy!


----------



## GT45 (May 10, 2022)

If Legends and Surf girls left ECNL, I assure you that Beach, Blues, Slammers will chuckle and enjoy the plethora of new talent that heads their way. They would have no motivation to follow those two clubs. Legends just got into ECNL after years of trying. Surf is not sacrificing their girls club for the boys. They are way too successful.


----------



## whatithink (May 10, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> I'm sure they're both trying right now.
> 
> Problem is ECNL has made it clear that if you go MLS Next you'll lose Girls ECNL.


They don't do that in AZ. Rising has ECNL on the girls side and MLS Next & ECNL on the boys side. The boys ECNL is a *way *lower standard than their MLS teams.

RSL-AZ has ECNL on the girls side, via the Royals label, and actually got kicked from ECNL on the boys side for some naughty goings on. They also have (& had) MLS Next.

So I don't understand why they would only apply the "all in" rule in SoCal.

As an aside, I see RSL-AZ now has *2* U13 & U14 MLS Next teams.


----------



## Emma (May 10, 2022)

GT45 said:


> If Legends and Surf girls left ECNL, I assure you that Beach, Blues, Slammers will chuckle and enjoy the plethora of new talent that heads their way. They would have no motivation to follow those two clubs. Legends just got into ECNL after years of trying. Surf is not sacrificing their girls club for the boys. They are way too successful.


If Surf, Slammers/KOGE, Legends and Beach moved to GA, it would make a difference in Socal and no one would leave those clubs bc of the transition to GA.  The only reason people are not in GA is because of the level of competition in Socal but GA does have a reputation for having good showcases and getting scouts to their games.


----------



## GT45 (May 10, 2022)

Emma said:


> If Surf, Slammers/KOGE, Legends and Beach moved to GA, it would make a difference in Socal and no one would leave those clubs bc of the transition to GA.  The only reason people are not in GA is because of the level of competition in Socal but GA does have a reputation for having good showcases and getting scouts to their games.


But, they would not move there. That is my point. Why would they? They all have boys in ECNL.

All indications are that the Strikers boys side pulling out, cost the girls ECNL.


----------



## Speed (May 10, 2022)

3leches said:


> Surreal that the coach from liverpool gets fired which results in all the players from two teams following him to play for strikers EA ONLY for liverpool to get MLS next.


who was fired?


----------



## galaxydad (May 10, 2022)

NewUser27 said:


> if MLS is the top league then they'll roster about 20 of the best kids and make a MLS team.  On the boys side MLS is the top draw.  ECNL started as a girl league and with ECRL on the boys side they just watered it down, having two tiers.  Good Luck to the the new teams, GS has always had decent teams, Liverpool I haven't been impressed with since they started in OC, ridiculous fees, and overpromising everything......


Who’s opinion- every college coach I know says ECNL boys has the better teams and players overall minus the MLS teams.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 10, 2022)

GT45 said:


> But, they would not move there. That is my point. Why would they? They all have boys in ECNL.
> 
> All indications are that the Strikers boys side pulling out, cost the girls ECNL.


That's what my sources said.  ECNL was very upset that Striker Boys were added to ECNL a few years ago and the moment they saw MLS Next, they decided to move.   The reality is more teams will move to MLS Next.    On the girls side who cares if ECNL is better than GA in SoCAL.  There's a real college  path for good (not great) players in ECNL teams that are not starters to move to GA to get visibility from  college scouts.   Once more parents realize this, you will see more players move to GA rather than sit on the ECNL bench/ECRL.    ECNL only exists because they have sold parents that this is the best program in Socal.  It's true but GA definitely can get you visibility.


----------



## whatithink (May 10, 2022)

galaxydad said:


> Who’s opinion- every college coach I know says ECNL boys has the better teams and players overall minus the MLS teams.


That's true of the top ECNL teams, but the middle and lower teams are not great. The AZ teams would be competitive but not dominant in the local AZ state leagues. Those top AZ state league teams play ECNL competition in various tournaments & showcases and can comfortably compete in head to heads against ECNL teams outside the very top ones. That's not an elite league imv. There are some elite teams though obviously.

I'd have to wonder why Surf, for example, would want to stay in ECNL on the boys side. Their U13 team has a +108 goal difference. They top their division in every age group for a combined goal difference of +238. So U13 through U18/19 they have out scored their opponents by 346 goals.

I guess the MLS academies don't really care as they just wait and cheery pick who they want at U14 & 15 from the SoCal ECNL pool, so it works for them.


----------



## galaxydad (May 10, 2022)

I’ve actually seen very little MLS academies cherry pick from ECNL. For most US soccer players college is the goal. I have had several players offered LAG academy and declined because of the online school and have had many former Galaxy II players share the reality. Very low pay once they make Galaxy II with little chance at a call up. Every time they thought they had a shot another international player gets the shot instead. They now are out of the league with little education, working jobs they don’t like and discourage the jump.


----------



## 120497235901835 (May 11, 2022)

whatithink said:


> That's true of the top ECNL teams, but the middle and lower teams are not great. The AZ teams would be competitive but not dominant in the local AZ state leagues. Those top AZ state league teams play ECNL competition in various tournaments & showcases and can comfortably compete in head to heads against ECNL teams outside the very top ones. That's not an elite league imv. There are some elite teams though obviously.
> 
> I'd have to wonder why Surf, for example, would want to stay in ECNL on the boys side. Their U13 team has a +108 goal difference. They top their division in every age group for a combined goal difference of +238. So U13 through U18/19 they have out scored their opponents by 346 goals.
> 
> I guess the MLS academies don't really care as they just wait and cheery pick who they want at U14 & 15 from the SoCal ECNL pool, so it works for them.


middle and lower MLS next clubs are worse than the ECNL middle and lower


----------



## 120497235901835 (May 11, 2022)

whatithink said:


> That's true of the top ECNL teams, but the middle and lower teams are not great. The AZ teams would be competitive but not dominant in the local AZ state leagues. Those top AZ state league teams play ECNL competition in various tournaments & showcases and can comfortably compete in head to heads against ECNL teams outside the very top ones. That's not an elite league imv. There are some elite teams though obviously.
> 
> I'd have to wonder why Surf, for example, would want to stay in ECNL on the boys side. Their U13 team has a +108 goal difference. They top their division in every age group for a combined goal difference of +238. So U13 through U18/19 they have out scored their opponents by 346 goals.
> 
> I guess the MLS academies don't really care as they just wait and cheery pick who they want at U14 & 15 from the SoCal ECNL pool, so it works for them.


surf would have the same goal differences in mls next and only the mls academies would beat/tie them


----------



## whatithink (May 11, 2022)

120497235901835 said:


> surf would have the same goal differences in mls next and only the mls academies would beat/tie them


I don't know if that's true, e.g. the AZ MLS teams (not academies per se) are levels above the AZ ECNL teams. Those AZ teams would be a way better matchup, and if I were a Surf parent I'd much prefer to play those 4 AZ teams than the existing AZ ECNL teams.

That's not to say that some MLS Next teams are not poor, I don't doubt that they are.


----------



## 120497235901835 (May 11, 2022)

whatithink said:


> I don't know if that's true, e.g. the AZ MLS teams (not academies per se) are levels above the AZ ECNL teams. Those AZ teams would be a way better matchup, and if I were a Surf parent I'd much prefer to play those 4 AZ teams than the existing AZ ECNL teams.
> 
> That's not to say that some MLS Next teams are not poor, I don't doubt that they are.


sorry about that. I was meaning only the Socal teams. Arizona ecnl teams aren't good across the board.


----------



## galaxydad (May 13, 2022)

Most AZ if not all ECNL teams will no longer be ECNL next season. There may be a move out of southwest ECNL but staying in ECNL. 

Surf cup and surf college cup is one of the few places we see these teams meet. ECNL teams had a near 80 percent winning percent over MLS next teams.

Cal South and Cal North had better results over ECNL teams than MLS next. At like 40 percent win rate.

These tournaments are the only places we can get a true sample. College coaches I know we’re much more impressed with the play of ECNL teams BUT more importantly the academics of those teams as a whole. MANY mls next teams has ballers but they didn’t have grades to get into even the least selective colleges. A CSU coach was lamenting to me that one team didn’t have a single player he could recruit despite wanting a couple of those players. Not a single player was carrying a 3.0 or above and over 1/2 had below a 1.5.


----------



## Cafu (May 14, 2022)

Why would Surf move out of ECNL in either gender? Over the last two or three years their U18/19 teams in both genders have sent many players to top academic colleges that play D1 like Stanford, Cal, UCLA, UCSD, UCI, UCD, UCSB, Northwestern, Notre Dame, UPenn, Princeton and more.
These kids have better luck playing college D1 and getting drafted by the MLS than kids playing for non-MLS academies.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (May 14, 2022)

Cafu said:


> Why would Surf move out of ECNL in either gender? Over the last two or three years their U18/19 teams in both genders have sent many players to top academic colleges that play D1 like Stanford, Cal, UCLA, UCSD, UCI, UCD, UCSB, Northwestern, Notre Dame, UPenn, Princeton and more.
> These kids have better luck playing college D1 and getting drafted by the MLS than kids playing for non-MLS academies.


Nope, when you're 14-16 players start to get funneled into the College Track or the Professional Track. It might not sound like much but it's really hard for a 22 year old to compete after college with 18 year olds that dont care about education. 

Theres always exceptions but for the most part once you start down a certain path that's where you end up.


----------



## Yak (May 15, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Nope, when you're 14-16 players start to get funneled into the College Track or the Professional Track. It might not sound like much but it's really hard for a 22 year old to compete after college with 18 year olds that dont care about education.
> 
> Theres always exceptions but for the most part once you start down a certain path that's where you end up.


If a player is not in the top 3-4 of his year at an MLS academy by 16 then it is very unlikely that he will make a real living playing soccer.  For most, attending college is the better life option.


----------



## Dargle (May 15, 2022)

San Diego getting an MLS team, which sets up its own MLS Academy, would fundamentally disrupt the Boys youth soccer market for Surf ECNL and other San Diego and Temecula-area teams, both MLS Next and ECNL.  It's probably only a matter of time for both San Diego and Phoenix.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525858105795325952


----------



## BIGD (May 15, 2022)

Dargle said:


> San Diego getting an MLS team, which sets up its own MLS Academy, would fundamentally disrupt the Boys youth soccer market for Surf ECNL and other San Diego and Temecula-area teams, both MLS Next and ECNL.  It's probably only a matter of time for both San Diego and Phoenix.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525858105795325952


It already has as you have SD kids playing at LAFC, Galaxy, Austin, Philly and RSL.  But agree it would be even more disrupted with a local academy.  The expansion of fully funded MLS youth academies has been a game changer for the boys soccer market and will continue to be.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2022)

Dargle said:


> San Diego getting an MLS team, which sets up its own MLS Academy, would fundamentally disrupt the Boys youth soccer market for Surf ECNL and other San Diego and Temecula-area teams, both MLS Next and ECNL.  It's probably only a matter of time for both San Diego and Phoenix.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525858105795325952


LA has had three MLS teams (including a failure) while SD gets none.  Someone at MLS/USSF seems to have had their eyes closed for the past few decades.  They have missed the box-office success of the SD Spirit in the former women's league and multiple sellouts of the big stadium (70,000+) for meaningful games involving USMNT or Mexico MNT.

Snapdragon Stadium is designed to seat 35,000+ as is, with drawings in place to expand to 55,000.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (May 15, 2022)

BIGD said:


> It already has as you have SD kids playing at LAFC, Galaxy, Austin, Philly and RSL.  But agree it would be even more disrupted with a local academy.  The expansion of fully funded MLS youth academies has been a game changer for the boys soccer market and will continue to be.


Imagine what would happen to the SD local boys club landscape. Instantly everyone would become B teams. So much arrogance that would get laughed at with a pro acadamy program in town.


----------



## Cafu (May 15, 2022)

SD Surf boys from U15-19 already play for the Loyal Select Academy. When the MLS gives SD the go ahead for a team the, the Loyal would that team and their MLS youth academy would be the Surf teams.


----------



## Cafu (May 15, 2022)

The ownership and coaches of Loyal have pretty close ties with Surf. No need for Surf to be worry.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (May 15, 2022)

Cafu said:


> The ownership and coaches of Loyal have pretty close ties with Surf. No need for Surf to be worry.


I do agree that Surf may have some connections.

But in the end a true MLS Academy will pull from all clubs.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> I do agree that Surf may have some connections.
> 
> But in the end a true MLS Academy will pull from all clubs.


Surf has always pulled from all local clubs.


----------



## Soccermom18 (May 15, 2022)

3leches said:


> Surreal that the coach from liverpool gets fired which results in all the players from two teams following him to play for strikers EA ONLY for liverpool to get MLS next.


How are SoCal Reds going to build a quality team when their Liverpool EA team struggled?  Are they promoting the team to struggle even more or will they recruit all new players?


----------



## StrikerOC (May 16, 2022)




----------



## StrikerOC (May 16, 2022)

StrikerOC said:


>


----------



## funkedrumma (May 16, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> I'm sure they're both trying right now.
> 
> Problem is ECNL has made it clear that if you go MLS Next you'll lose Girls ECNL.
> 
> ...


Surf has made it clear to parents they are NOT moving to MLS Next.


----------



## watfly (May 16, 2022)

galaxydad said:


> These tournaments are the only places we can get a true sample. College coaches I know we’re much more impressed with the play of ECNL teams BUT more importantly the academics of those teams as a whole. MANY mls next teams has ballers but they didn’t have grades to get into even the least selective colleges. A CSU coach was lamenting to me that one team didn’t have a single player he could recruit despite wanting a couple of those players. Not a single player was carrying a 3.0 or above and over 1/2 had below a 1.5.


Only mildly related, but I was speaking to a Stanford scout/coach at the MLS showcase last winter and he said they were looking at things differently than most schools. They were looking for students that could play soccer.


----------



## galaxydad (May 16, 2022)

watfly said:


> Only mildly related, but I was speaking to a Stanford scout/coach at the MLS showcase last winter and he said they were looking at things differently than most schools. They were looking for students that could play soccer.


They are super selective about their student athletes- amazing grades and players only. They work harder than almost anyone on the recruiting front. Model college soccer program IMO. Not because the are an elite uni or a great program but they really grind it on the recruiting front


----------



## jvh007 (May 16, 2022)

I would be very curious to know how TRACE footage/stats is impacting college recruiting. It  seems like it would be more efficient than being seen at an ID tournament.


----------



## galaxydad (May 17, 2022)

jvh007 said:


> I would be very curious to know how TRACE footage/stats is impacting college recruiting. It  seems like it would be more efficient than being seen at an ID tournament.


I can tell you players from top teams that develop quality video highlight reels (trace makes it easier) have good grades, are realistic about the college level of play AND work hard to make college connections get signed. College soccer doesn’t have a lot of money but they get a bit of a discount, and more importantly get into colleges that they may not, get priority registration and can play the great game another 4 years.

if your low income and are fortunate to get an offer from a state school- CSU and UC you will play for free.


----------



## focomoso (May 23, 2022)

watfly said:


> Only mildly related, but I was speaking to a Stanford scout/coach at the MLS showcase last winter and he said they were looking at things differently than most schools. They were looking for students that could play soccer.


This is what the Ivy League coaches I've talked to have said. I'm sure this is true for most private schools with high-level soccer programs.


----------

